# A woman is to be stoned to death. (very disturbing)



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

x-posted in News and Events.

Buried up to her chest, and people will throw rocks large enough to cause pain, small enough not to kill.

I don't know if petitions help, but that's a little something that can be done to attempt to save her from such a horrible death.









http://takeaction.amnestyusa.org/sit...x&action=14503

Can't stop thinking about her. I thank one of the MDC members who forwarded me the link for action.


----------



## bluebirdiemama (May 2, 2008)

If you click the "read more" option, it goes on to say that they will not execute her by stoning, but may still execute her by hanging. Not like that is better, really. But the article also goes on to say this:

_"Any form of state killing is unacceptable and inhumane, and Iran must now give assurances that Sakineh - along with the numerous other prisoners on death row in Iran - will not be killed by any means."_

I agree with this statement. But it is also their law in Iran that allows them to do this. While I don't think their laws are justifiable, I do think that any entity that tries to change their laws can expect to be resented and potentially suffer some kind of backlash.

... I'm just saying this because I don't know who that organization is, or who funds them.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I heard they weren't going to do it a few days ago, although her son said he wouldn't feel safe until she was back at home.


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdiemama* 
While I don't think their laws are justifiable, I do think that any entity that tries to change their laws can expect to be resented and potentially suffer some kind of backlash.

... I'm just saying this because I don't know who that organization is, or who funds them.

Amnesty International is a Nobel Prize-winning grassroots activist organization with over 2.8 million members worldwide. They are funded by individuals and do try to influence governments everywhere, including ones like the UK and US, to make changes that honor peoples human rights better. Along with paying memberships, people can support human rights issues along with Amnesty International by writing letters, sending emails, and making phone calls about individual human rights abuses. I don't know what kind of backlash private individuals politely emailing or writing to a government official could suffer from. Maybe they are respected because they address human rights abuses everywhere instead of focusing on just specific countries or cultures.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

oh wow. That is terrible


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

For those interested in how this could happen, rent the DVD "The Stoning of Soraya M" which is an excellent and award-winning dramatization of a true story of the stoning of an innocent woman, and which is said to be not at all unusual which makes it more tragic.

-Ron


----------



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

I believe last time someone was actually executed that way was two years ago. I will look into the movie, thank you.


----------



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

bumping this because supposedly this woman just received 99 lashings! This is so sick and twisted I can't begin to wrap my mind around this. I seriously feel like vomiting!!!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100906/...a/iran_stoning


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)




----------

